
This chart shows how zoning has gone wrong with the US housing market - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2015/11/20/9769216/construction-cost-chart
======
DrScump
"It shows that across the country as a whole, the price of houses has grown
much more rapidly than the price of building houses. The issue is, roughly,
zoning."

No, the issue is that the cost of land in those areas is increasing faster
than the cost of construction.

